# MES 30 Sportsman Elite Smoke Stack MOD



## n4ynu (Aug 11, 2016)

Ok, like I had said previously, I saw the need in a few areas where having a little more "Exhaust" Vent might be good, so found the Stack I wanted and went from there, the following is the info on the Smoke Stack :

The Part is from a Master Forge Grill that Lowes sold, I do not see them at the Lowes here but they may be sold elsewhere for all I know.............

Smoke Stack Info (MOD)
Master Forge 50.2-in 20 lb Cylinder Electronic Ignition Gas Vertical Smoker
Item # 190449 Model # MFY784CDP
Made by Lowes:
For replacement parts, call our customer service department at 1-800-963-0211, tell them you need a "Smoke Stack" , give them the Model, Payment info and your done, it was $11.99 to my door.
Monday – Thursday, 8:00 a.m. – 5:00 p.m. EST, Friday.

Here it is, they also have a SS Model, but wanted to keep it Black, I do have the SS Hardware at least hehehe, I like the Black though :













Smoke Stack Chimney.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016






So then I check the ID of the actual pipe the Stack is made of and it is 2 1/2", so I had a 2 1/2 bi metal hole saw and found my center corner to corner on the top of the box (with the door closed) and drilled the hole high speed but with light pressure, you do not want to rip thru this mild steel nor press hard, patiently with very little pressure and you will have a good clean hole with no damage to walls, once thru the top of the double wall, remove the metal puck and then do the inner wall the same, nice and easy and you will have your hole.
Then get your Smoke Stack in position and mark your mounting holes and drill, I used a 3/16" bit, marked each hole, remove stack and take care to also not use a lot of pressure downward to avoid damage to the walls and to the inner wall when you get through the outer wall, and try and make sure you are drilling the holes straight thru as opposed to at a angle which would mess up the mating of the bushings between the inner and outer wall, once that is done we are here :













Smoke Stack Chimney Hole.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016






Now I take the bronze flanged bushings I bought from Lowes, they are 1" long with a 3/8" ID / 5/8" OD at Flange, I could have just cut copper pipe into collars and used that, but anyway, the double wall separation on this Smoker is 3/4", so I used my angle grinder on the flat side and trimmed those bushing down in about 60 seconds hehehe

From there I placed them, here is a shot of the Collars placed in between the double walls and the screws in the mounting holes, I left one bushing out so you could see it, I also have the hardware I used here
#12 SS Flat Washers (larger washer to better mate with bushing as to make a better / stronger mount and to prevent any tightening warpage or bending)
#10X24 SS Nuts
#10 SS Lock Washers
#10X24X1 1/2" SS Phillips Machine Screws
And the Bronze Bushing 5/8" Flange - 3/8" ID - 1" long
I bought singles for the nuts (loose stock) :













Smoke Stack Chimney Hole Bushings.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016






So now begins the fun, I got 4 tubes (the largest the Auto Store had), I actually used 3 Tubes of this :













Smoke Stack RTV Sealant.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016






I have used this for years in automotive, motorcycles, marine and small engine stuff as well, and it will easily handle the max temp of 400 degrees this oven can generate, plus we are not dealing with pressures or hot oils, just smoke from a AMNPS and Heat

It would seem to me when doing this that maintaining the double wall integrity and seal would be paramount, otherwise you are changing the dynamics of the design regarding (for the most part) a sealed double wall, and also migration of smoke to places it was not designed to be not to mention hot spots and all kinds of issues, so we need to seal the space between the walls, I used the RTV Silicone to do this by pumping in between the double walls and filling the space all the way around the hole at least 3/4" back from the edge of the hole "on the inside", I most likely am about 1" back on this, so pump it in and make sure you have contact with the inner wall of both walls, it is messy, make sure you start from one end of the hole and work around to the other end, once you got at least 2 tubes used up and were consistent going around pumping it in you should be good, then just carefully smooth it out so it is level between the edges of your holes, then I put a small bead of the RTV Silicone on the bottom inside of the bottom of the Flange on the Smoke Stack and we are here :













Smoke Stack Chimney Flange Seal.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016






That Pic (sorry a bit fuzzy.....) you can see the RTV Silicone just wiped level between the edges of the hole, and the gold you see in the mounting holes, that is the bronze bushing, and the RTV Silicone on the bottom of the Smoke Stack Flange, so I very carefully mated the Smoke Stack and slid my mounting screws in and then went inside the box to take a look and add the washers, lockwashers and nuts and finger tightened them until the RTV Cures, this will give you another vantage point on the RTV Silicone in the double walls :













Smoke Stack Hole Interior.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016






Another Fuzzy, I am sorry............. but here you can see the RTV Silicone again wiped level between the two edges of the holes, completely sealed 360 degrees, and you can see the next step in the back right, the original "Exhaust Vent" plugged, that is next but first, here is the finished product :













Smoke Stack Finished.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016
__ 7






I am letting the RTV Silicone Cure for 24 hrs, then I am going to fire up the AMNPS and slow heat it, I did not tighten mounting hardware yet, just finger tightened until it cures, I just do this so if there is any compression, it will be cured and will improve seal, with the bushings in place, it is most likely not going to be much compression going on anyway.

So now we have another issue, you were wondering why that other tube of RTV

Since now I have a Smoke Stack that is Adjustable, I do not need the hole in the back anymore which is the Stock Exhaust Vent.

So here it is in the left top corner of the back of the Smoker :













Smoke Stack Exhaust Collar.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016






It unscrews on this Model, just a sealing tube / collar that allows it to function as a exhaust for the smoker and maintains the seal for the double wall construction, just unscrew the nut and take it out, if your interior is really dirty, you may need to get a couple of adjustable wrenches or some sockets, whatever your pleasure.

Here it is :













Smoke Stack Exhaust Vent Collar.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016






And here is the hole after removal :













Smoke Stack Exhaust Vent Collar Removed.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016






Same deal as the hole in the top for the Smoke Stack, pump the RTV Silicone all around evenly around the inside making sure it is sticking to both walls, but unlike the hole in the top, we want to seal this one, so once pumped real good fill the hole and leave a little button mound on it and bring the edge of the RTV Silicone on the outside past the edge of the hole, I have a purpose for this, will be sharing it in a few days, but do the same for each side, here are shots :













Smoke Stack Exhaust RTV Filled.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016


















Smoke Stack Exhaust Vent Exterior Plugged.jpg



__ n4ynu
__ Aug 10, 2016






See that white on the wall, that is where the nut was and it kept the smoke off the metal and the metal was clean as a pin, but it also shows how far I came past the edge of the hole with the RTV Silicone, this is why I used almost a full tube of RTV Silicone on this hole, because of what I have planned for this little old exhaust port, but in a few days.

So all that said and done, I only see one thing I may do further, the adj on the Smoke Stack has a stop, a little Tab to stop the Arm from moving past what would be about 3/4 closed, I am planning on Flattening the tab and maybe adding another stop a little further up, not sure I would need another stop knowing how to use it I would know, anyway, doing this would allow me to close the Stack more, which would allow me to be able to reduce the air leaving to about that of what it had using the collar / sealing tube that I just plugged, I am guessing it is designed that way since it is a propane stove it is made for so they did not want you to be able to completely (not really) shut it off.

I am looking forward to using it to speed my Jerky drying just a bit and some other ideas I am mulling over, I am also looking forward to being able to see the smoke, with the small hole in the back, any breeze at all and I could not see the smoke, now it has no choice but to come out of the stack.

Looking forward to taking it in a test run, got some serious meats coming tomorrow, but I have to cure this silicone well after the 24 hours, so I will fire her up tomorrow evening and do a bunch of smokey burgers, then it will be Jerky time !!!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2016)

Nice mod!

Al


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 11, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice mod!
> 
> Al


Thankyou Sir Al 

My wife says "it looks so cute" ROFLOL
It does look nice but I am more interested in function than appearance, going to give it a test drive tomorrow, going to heat it a bit today after 4 pm (24 hr mark) to make sure the RTV is cured and no smells will be present, will just run the AMNPS and some low heat to be sure curing of the RTV is complete, then on to more goodies !!!!
I think having the Stack (more air flow) in more than a few situations will be nice
Now I just need my Meat Thermometer, I wrestled with dual probe meat temps but then realized that if one was done I would have to open the door anyway, so I went with a single meat probe and a smoke box probe, and in light of that I went with the Cuisinart unit, what I really wanted was way to far out of budget range, but this will do well I think, time will tell.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 12, 2016)

I did the smoke stack mod on my Masterbuilt gasser a couple years ago.  Fantastic improvement in air flow.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 12, 2016)

cmayna said:


> I did the smoke stack mod on my Masterbuilt gasser a couple years ago.  Fantastic improvement in air flow.


I am actually going to put it in action today, I like the fact that it had limited air flow in the stock mode, but could see definite advantages to having the Stack with the damper so in cases I wanted more I could have it.
After I did this I see that there are many that have done this before, did not really think I was the only one anyway hehehe, just another one of the same breed that saw that it would be nice, searched for Stacks on Google, found it and installed, cannot wait to try it out on the Jerky first, I am sure it will aide in speeding up drying times, and sure I will find some other uses for it soon for different cook methods


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 12, 2016)

Just a FYI, I actually waited to put heat on it until today as I checked the RTV and in the center of the seal it was still a bit soft, this does not surprise me per say seeing it is a pretty well sealed wall, the curing on the inside would take longer for it to cure thru most likely at least an inch of the RTV from the outside in, anyway, getting ready to brine some more chicken, got chicken quarters this time with some skin on them, going to use the same brine and cannot wait to see the results !


----------



## cashxx (Dec 21, 2016)

What was the part number for the black smoke stack?


----------



## n4ynu (Dec 21, 2016)

cashxx said:


> What was the part number for the black smoke stack?


Scroll to the top of the thread, the info to get the smoke stack is there.

Guy


----------



## cashxx (Dec 21, 2016)

Was looking for the part number to search the internet for it.  Don't see a part number at the top or I am missing it.


----------



## n4ynu (Dec 21, 2016)

cashxx said:


> Was looking for the part number to search the internet for it.  Don't see a part number at the top or I am missing it.


You call and give then the model of the smoker, you can choose the black or stainless, the model is a dedicated Lowes item, you are not going to find a aftermarket, you could find another like i_t maybe..........but you will have to do the homework._

Here from the top :
 

The Part is from a Master Forge Grill that Lowes sold, I do not see them at the Lowes here but they may be sold elsewhere for all I know.............

Smoke Stack Info (MOD)
Master Forge 50.2-in 20 lb Cylinder Electronic Ignition Gas Vertical Smoker
Item # 190449 Model # MFY784CDP
Made by Lowes:
For replacement parts, call our customer service department at 1-800-963-0211, tell them you need a "Smoke Stack" , give them the Model, Payment info and your done, it was $11.99 to my door.
Monday – Thursday, 8:00 a.m. – 5:00 p.m. EST, Friday.

Here it is, they also have a SS Model, but wanted to keep it Black, I do have the SS Hardware at least hehehe, I like the Black though :

Glad to help  :)

Guy


----------



## dward51 (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok, I finally pulled the trigger on a MES 30 Sportsman Elite smoker.  The local Gander Mountain is closing and they have everything on clearance with extra percentages off. I've been waiting to see how low stuff goes, but they were down to the last one of the MES 30 SE models so I bought it (new in sealed box).  Got it for $132.

I have other smokers and intend on using this pretty much just for cold smoking, snack sticks, summer sausage and other smoked sausages.  So yes, I will be doing the 8 rack mod very soon (actually ordering parts on Monday). I already have an Auber plug & play PID controller box from my e-WSM build so I can use it with the MES 30 SE.  The e-WSM works great, but I was going to have to mod the upper section to hold more trays and it was going to cost me about $80 to do what I wanted and the MES 30 SE with mods looks to be better suited and will still hold more than the e-WSM with the mods I was considering, so I bought it.

I want to open up the exhaust and like the looks of this mod.  It has been a while since you posted it and I wanted to follow up and see how well it's working out and if you would do anything different now that you have had time to use it some.

Thanks

PS I did see the heating element mod and that will probably next along with the pellet tray mods, air inlet, etc...


----------



## dward51 (Apr 10, 2017)

FYI for anyone interested in this Lowe's Smokestack.  I called them today and they are back ordered until the first of May 2017.  The cannot take a pre-order, but they did give me the exact part number for the black smoke stack. * It's part number 302-02-009-00.*   It is part "H" on the parts diagram (the round black smoke stack). The person I spoke with said they were around $6 (plus shipping) but she said the price may change when a new batch comes in but it sounds in line with the $12 price quoted in this thread. This is the number I called (from the original post here) and I gave them the Lowe's model number in that thread:


> Smoke Stack Info (MOD)
> Master Forge 50.2-in 20 lb Cylinder Electronic Ignition Gas Vertical Smoker
> Item # 190449 Model # MFY784CDP
> Made by Lowes:
> ...


----------



## dward51 (Apr 27, 2017)

Bad news!!!!

I called back to see about ordering the smoke stack and Lowes has dropped the Master Forge line.  They do not have any of the smoke stacks in stock and will not be restocking them.  So unless someone finds another source for this smoke stack, it looks like there are no more to be had.


----------



## dward51 (Apr 27, 2017)

Update:

After some google searching and finding a different model grill/smoker with the same style smoke stack, I found something that will work. They have the stainless version of that same smoke stack still in stock if you use the following grill/smoker info when you order.  They did ask me when I bought my smoker (I presume it's an older model?), and I told her I bought it from a co-worker and just needed to replace a part I damaged and it was not a warranty part.  Lowe's phone number to call is 800-963-0211

Master Forge 32" Charcoal Grill

Lowes model # 404331

Smokestack was $12 and total to my door with shipping was a little over $19.

So it's about $5 more for the stainless version, but if the black steel versions are not available, stainless works for me.

How I found this model is in another forum post where they used this model to order.  So if they don't have it under one grill model, try another.

Grill: Item # 0177898
Part: Smoker stack - stainless steel - 403-01002-05

Make sure you are getting one with a flat base as they also have models for grills/smokers with a curved base.  This is a photo for the model 404331 grill that should have a flat base (the one I ordered)













stainless smoke stack.jpg



__ dward51
__ Apr 27, 2017


----------



## travisty (May 2, 2017)

Wow, awesome mod guys. Been looking for a good stack for my UDS, and saw some Dyna Glo ones like this, but they seem to be such a bad company, you cant find almost anything on them online. I got to their parent company site eventually and ordered amodel #404-01002-05 Smoke Stack (Dynaglo) but the site says they no longer carry it, but it still let me place my order, so ill just see what happens, and at the same time, im gonna try and get one of these Master Forge ones


----------



## travisty (May 2, 2017)

Just ordered the stainless one (I think!). The customer service wasn't much to speak of. The lady acted pretty annoyed id be calling her at her job. After giving her the part number for the stack, she said "Unfortunately there is nothing I can do without the item number for the grill. You can call back when you find that" I had to interject quickly to avoid getting hung up on to say I had the grill item number.
Anyway, once I gave her the grill, I asked for a smoke stack, and when she began to read me a confirmation/$ total, I asked to make sure it was the stainless once with the flat bottom and she cut me off saying it was the exact one that came with the grill, and wouldn't go further into it.... Anyway, that's why I say "I Think" I got the stainless one, we will see once it arrives.

Again, thanks for the post, I've been searching online for hours trying to find a decent one. Got one made by a guy on ebay with just a teardrop slide lid, but its super heave, and the teardrop gets stuck all the time so I have to tap it with a hammer. Hope this one works out good!


----------



## travisty (May 10, 2017)

I got ahold of one of the stainless ones from Master Forge myself, and just got it put onto my UDS last night. Thanks for the advise, it looks and works great! 













stack close.jpg



__ travisty
__ May 10, 2017


















stack finished.jpg



__ travisty
__ May 10, 2017


----------



## Thundamonkey (Feb 27, 2018)

Sorry to necro this thread but I've been looking at this stack for my mes 40 to help increase air flow. Would there be much benefit to it?


----------

